# VapeCon 2017 - Tickets online at iTickets



## Silver

Am very pleased to announce that the online tickets for VapeCon 2017 have been loaded!

*Online tickets cost R60*
https://itickets.co.za/events/381237

Two advantages of buying online:

*You save R20 *- or 25% (on the door price on the day of R80)
*Shorter queues *- we are going to have more queues for ticket-holders this time
But wait.... there's more...

*If you buy 5 tickets, you will get one free!
So that's 6 tickets for just R300. Or effectively R50 per ticket. A further 16.67% saving!*
Just select 5 tickets and the system will automatically give you an extra one for free.

Print out your tickets and bring them to VapeCon 2017 to be scanned. Better to make a printout than rely on the screen of your phone. Just in case.

https://itickets.co.za/events/381237

I just bought 5 now and got 6! It's working

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Aaaaaand go!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Have been getting a few questions in the last week or so about tickets for VapeCon.

You can get them online here:
https://itickets.co.za/events/381237

*Benefit of buying tickets online beforehand is that you save R20 and you wont have to wait as long in the queue.* And if you buy 5 tickets you get the 6th one for free. Further saving...

Just print them out and bring the printout with you on the day so it can be scanned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie




----------



## Silver

Soutie said:


>



Sorry @Soutie 
We will take pictures, don't worry

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Silver said:


> you wont have to wait as long in the queue.


@Silver 
Not being rude here, BUT are U sure ?


----------



## Silver

Willyza said:


> @Silver
> Not being rude here, BUT are U sure ?



Thanks for asking @Willyza

Answer is Yes

Let me explain why.

VapeCon attendees will queue up behind the big gate outside. We plan on sending the online ticket scanning staff together with our staff ahead in the queue long before VapeCon opening time to do what is necessary. That was what held up the ticket lane last time.

Also, when VapeCon opens, there will be 3 lanes for ticketholders and just one lane for cash sales. Ticketholders will have had all their scanning etc done beforehand, so we envisage that they will go through much quicker. And there will be more lanes for that.

Of course, if someone arrives first thing in the morning and is in the front of the outside queue without a ticket, then when he/she gets to the cash lane inside, they may get in before a ticketholder a few places behimd him/her but our principle is to prioritise ticketholders for the first few hours after VapeCon starts.

The only other way we could do it is to have a totally separate queue for those without a ticket and only let them in at a later time, but that would not be fair in our opinion.

Bottom line is that if you have a ticket and you are in the queue outside (before VapeCon opens), our intention is that you will be "processed" long beforehand - so when you come in it will be much faster.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Mida Khan

Got my 10 + 2 Tickets whooo hoooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Thanks @Silver That's good news

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all
Just a reminder about tickets for VapeCon.

You can get them online here:
https://itickets.co.za/events/381237

*Benefit of buying tickets online beforehand is that you save R20 and you wont have to wait as long in the queue.* And if you buy 5 tickets you get the 6th one for free. Further saving...

Just *print them out* and bring the printout with you on the day so it can be scanned.


----------



## ivc_mixer

@Silver Is there a limitation on the number of tickets you will be selling? I ask as a friend would really like to attend but she can only afford to buy a ticket on the 25th when it's pay day.


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Silver said:


> Hi all
> Just a reminder about tickets for VapeCon.
> 
> You can get them online here:
> https://itickets.co.za/events/381237
> 
> *Benefit of buying tickets online beforehand is that you save R20 and you wont have to wait as long in the queue.* And if you buy 5 tickets you get the 6th one for free. Further saving...
> 
> Just *print them out* and bring the printout with you on the day so it can be scanned.



Last year I had a ticket and had to wait in the LONG queue and people that didnt buy tickets online just walked in, I hope its better this year

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ivc_mixer said:


> @Silver Is there a limitation on the number of tickets you will be selling? I ask as a friend would really like to attend but she can only afford to buy a ticket on the 25th when it's pay day.



No you will be able to buy tickets right up to the last minute!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spazmanpanic said:


> Last year I had a ticket and had to wait in the LONG queue and people that didnt buy tickets online just walked in, I hope its better this year



It will be... there will be 3 entrances for ticket holders and one entrance for cash payers.


----------



## Silver

Spazmanpanic said:


> Last year I had a ticket and had to wait in the LONG queue and people that didnt buy tickets online just walked in, I hope its better this year



Hi @Spazmanpanic - thanks for asking the question, it is a good one.
We aim to make it better this year.

To add on to what @Rob Fisher said above, please scroll up and read the post a bit higher up where I explained it. Here is the link:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-tickets.t37922/#post-560109

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Whats the max capacity the arena can hold legally ? this is going to be super awesome and insane. are we controlling the amount of entries vs exits so that it doesnt turn into one huge stampede hehehehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

MrDeedz said:


> Whats the max capacity the arena can hold legally ? this is going to be super awesome and insane. are we controlling the amount of entries vs exits so that it doesnt turn into one huge stampede hehehehe



All will be carefully watched @MrDeedz - the venue's staff will be watching it closely and they are in communication with the security team and us on the day.

Not sure on the exact number of max capacity - but I think its around 4,000 inside and about 2,000 outside (my estimate)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv

Silver said:


> Not sure on the exact number of max capacity - but I think its around 4,000 inside and about 2,000 outside (my estimate)



Outside? Is there a beer garden or something? Or is outside the parking lot?


----------



## Rob Fisher

spiv said:


> Outside? Is there a beer garden or something? Or is outside the parking lot?



All the food and drinks are outside with umbrellas, Gazebos, big tent, seating and tables!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> All the food and drinks are outside with umbrellas, Gazebos, big tent, seating and tables!



...but will there be beer ....


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> ...but will there be beer ....



Yes there will @Daniel 
And a lot of other beverages too

@spiv - we are fencing off the outside parking lot this year - extending VapeCon to the outside - and putting all the food and drinks outside. It's going to be great

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv

That sounds awesome. Thanks! Really looking forward to this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave557

Hi @Silver, when I select 6 tickets on iTickets it doesn't change the price. It stays R360 throughout the whole process


----------



## Silver

Dave557 said:


> Hi @Silver, when I select 6 tickets on iTickets it doesn't change the price. It stays R360 throughout the whole process



Hi @Dave557 
Select 5 tickets and when you checkout further in the process it will give you a sixth complimentary ticket for free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

So, all the hype about the pre ticket entrance came to zip. We stood and waited and waited and waited. It was still quicker to buy cash on the day, and if you were one of the lucky few that had armbands before the gate opened, you bypassed it all. So in effect, buying online before the event accomplished squat. I just want to know, how did some get the armbands before the gates opened? And where were the scanning staff that were supposed to come through the queue beforehand? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Quakes

Hardtail1969 said:


> So, all the hype about the pre ticket entrance came to zip. We stood and waited and waited and waited. It was still quicker to buy cash on the day, and if you were one of the lucky few that had armbands before the gate opened, you bypassed it all. So in effect, buying online before the event accomplished squat. I just want to know, how did some get the armbands before the gates opened? And where were the scanning staff that were supposed to come through the queue beforehand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They did come through the queue and scanned the tickets. Thats how we got our armbands before they opened. I saw them walk up and down the queue a few times.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hardtail1969

Quakes said:


> They did come through the queue and scanned the tickets. Thats how we got our armbands before they opened. I saw them walk up and down the queue a few times.



If that was the case, then they did not do the whole queue. Why do I say that? Because that was my and about 500 other people's experience on the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## B///Moodley

Quakes said:


> They did come through the queue and scanned the tickets. Thats how we got our armbands before they opened. I saw them walk up and down the queue a few times.



I can confirm this. They did 3 passes of the front of the line and then moved back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Quakes

Hardtail1969 said:


> If that was the case, then they did not do the whole queue. Why do I say that? Because that was my and about 500 other people's experience on the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cannot confirm if they went up the whole way, but I know of some people that left to go get breakfast and coffee when they scanned our tickets and when they returned to the queue they still got their tickets scanned.
Don't know why they didn't scan everyone.


----------



## Hardtail1969

B///Moodley said:


> I can confirm this. They did 3 passes of the front of the line and then moved back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



3? Don't make me laugh, we only got scanned after, at the door of the venue, having been in the queue with others for 3 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B///Moodley

I was there from 7AM bud. Uncle Rob made the first pass with the scanning team and then they did two more passes before going to the back. I didn't have my tickets physically with me and I asked if I could scan through my phone. 

The only thing I could complain about was the way they set everyone up at the gate after we waited for hours in a single profile line they just told everyone to get to the front and people who were at the very back of the line had come and pushed their way into the front. That was the only negative comment I had about the event. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

B///Moodley said:


> I was there from 7AM bud. Uncle Rob made the first pass with the scanning team and then they did two more passes before going to the back. I didn't have my tickets physically with me and I asked if I could scan through my phone.
> 
> The only thing I could complain about was the way they set everyone up at the gate after we waited for hours in a single profile line they just told everyone to get to the front and people who were at the very back of the line had come and pushed their way into the front. That was the only negative comment I had about the event.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Then you were lucky. We never saw anyone scanning. Until we got to the entrance. Only people handing out flyers were around, as for rob, only on the stage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969

In any event, next year, I am advising one and all to do the cash line. Quicker, easier and no line to wait in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch

Hardtail1969 said:


> In any event, next year, I am advising one and all to do the cash line. Quicker, easier and no line to wait in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is a _slightly_ disingenuous. Let me explain why. NOTE: I have a fetish for queue dynamics and models. Don't read this if queues don't interest you.

*Things to note:*

this is an amazing event that the admins (@Rob Fisher @Silver @Andre @shaunnadan) and others give of their time to organise with no remuneration for themselves.
tickets prices were R60/R80. Which event can you gain entry for that price? It's rare that something is so cheap in this day and age.
the security was excellent. I never felt unsafe and felt my car was well-guarded.
*My Experience*

I purchased tickets on-line
I arrived at around 07:10 and there was plenty of parking available and the security staff were giving clear directions
I joined the queue at 07:17
@Rob Fisher and scanner came around at about 8am if I remember correctly. They started from the back of the queue, which by this time was almost at the entrance to Heartfelt Arena.
The made two more passes. They did indeed do three passes.
Around 25 minutes before the gates opened they bunched people at the front which I agree was a problem (see below).
I was at the back of the main "clump" of people so we were probably the last of the "already scanned" people even though there were scanned people who had been behind in the single file queue that were in front of us.
Once through the main gate I walked straight into the venue via the queue that had already been scanned (the two middle ones by the door).
*I made my first purchase at 09:26* which is not bad in my opinion
Got everything I wanted and that's not bad considering that there were at least 500 people ahead of me in the queue when I arrived at approx 07:15
When I left the venue to return to my car at 10:45 there was no more queue *EXCEPT* (and this is important) people who were purchasing cash tickets (some of which had to turn back to draw money from the ATM outside the entrance). More on this below.
*The Queue*

The single file queue prior to "the big bunch" move grew sideways. There were people joining the queue from the sides but not an immense amount. Some were at their cars eating/having coffee.
I would surmise that is why the scanners stopped doing the rounds. People joining from the sides meant there was too much of a mix of scanned and unscanned. I would estimate that most of the people that arrived before 8AM were scanned if they had been aware of and listening to the ecigssa helpers.
That road should have been blocked off once the queue formed. The cars driving down that road were not ideal.
The "big bunch" was a flaw but in my view a necessary move on the day. The queue had reached the road and the pavement as you turn into the venue is not suited for a large queue and was probably unsafe. They had to move people forward to ensure everyone's safety: and this is the kicker. If I was delayed by 20 minutes to ensure people were safe then that's ok with me.
The main sliding gate only opened on the left-hand side. This meant when they told unscanned ticket holders to queue on the left of the gate that they would be allowed in first. This was a mistake. In order to ensure fairness they should have let all scanned people with wristbands in first before letting cash or unscanned people in.
Because the gate was open on the left hand side this means that people on the left hand side were admitted and this created a bottle next which means that anyone to the right of the opening was delayed.
*The End Result*

I waited two hours before gaining access but I paid R60 and wasn't really that hard done by in the end. I made my purchases and got to take advantage of the specials without too much hassle. If you're complaining on the principle of first-come first-serve then sorry but I doubt you missed anything major as a result of the organisation.
*Logically the first cash customer will get into the venue before the 20th online ticket customer. This will always be the case unless they have a different entrance time for cash customers (which seems draconian). However it's also logical that the 100th cash customer would have gotten in way later than the 100th pre-bought customer on the day. So on average it was an advantage to buy an online ticket. *No-where was it stated that people would be let into the venue in order in which they arrived. To expect that is just naive. From speaking to a few people who were there last year they felt that having bought online tickets this year was more advantageous than it was last year.
Back to the cost. Ecigssa could use an alternate venue with more advantage security, professional outsourced event organisers and more palisade fencing for queueing purposes. However this would probably drastically increase the entrance fee. Some may prefer this, some may not.
*Suggestions*

Organisers should consider using fencing to form a zig-zag snaking queue in the parking lot. This would mean that queue integrity is maintained while still saving on space and getting the maximum amount of people into the queueing area in the first tier of the parking lot. *HOWEVER* this would mean that leaving the queue for the toilet or keeping a place for a friend would become near impossible. It may also have other security concerns.
This single queue can then lead into the 4 separate queues in from of the entrance.
Statistically single queueing systems like at Woolworths reduce average waiting time as opposed to the multiple queue system used at places like McDonalds. Use a single queue and then split at the front. There is research and there are mathematical models which shows this to be the most efficient.
Having a single queue whose formation and integrity is enforced by fencing also allows the scanners to do their job more efficiently because they don't need to do multiple passes because the queue's composition does not vary over time.
My last piece of advice is to read up on queueing systems and dynamics. It helps when you're in a long queue to analyse and try and understand the queue. It keeps the mind busy and keeps me from getting queue rage. Become a queue geek and you'll learn to enjoy queues.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WELIHF

My main gripe was that it took an hour to get coffee after getting in, would definitely like to see something like a Seattle as well next time 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock

Nice post @Glytch 




Here is a pic of @Rob Fisher keeping the queue in good cheer at 07h53 in the morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Glytch

WELIHF said:


> My main gripe was that it took an hour to get coffee after getting in, would definitely like to see something like a Seattle as well next time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Now that is a human rights issue. Luckily I dosed myself before leaving home.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDeedz

I can relate. Was in Queue at 6:45. Ticket scanned and armband given. Ended up getting in when all the specials were sold out but none the less the eye candy made it all worth the while n loss lol. Awesome epic event.thanks admins.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for your epic post @Glytch

We did explain this when asked beforehand - that we would have one queue outside that would split into three tickets queues inside and only one cash queue. So you hit the nail on the head @Glytch in your comments about the first cash person getting in before say the 20th ticket person. But that the 100th cash person would have to wait far longer than the 100th ticket person. And this is indeed what happened. I was there and saw it.

@Rob Fisher was outside managing the outside queue and i was inside managing the entrance. I did observe that the people that had been pre-scanned outside got in to the venue in a flash. Much, much faster than last year.

The scanning staff did pre scan a lot of people outside before 9am. More than we anticipated. Thanks to their efficient new scanning hardware. So they did a great job. Perhaps there were some ticket holders they missed and we apologise for that.

But overall, the queuing and pre-processing went as we expected - actually a bit better than we expected.

PS - @Glytch, we will chat to you about queue dynamics before the next event  i want that mathematical model and am keen to hear about any way it can be improved!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Glytch

Silver said:


> Thanks for your epic post @Glytch
> 
> We did explain this when asked beforehand - that we would have one queue outside that would split into three tickets queues inside and only one cash queue. So you hit the nail on the head @Glytch in your comments about the first cash person getting in before say the 20th ticket person. But that the 100th cash person would have to wait far longer than the 100th ticket person. And this is indeed what happened. I was there and saw it.
> 
> @Rob Fisher was outside managing the outside queue and i was inside managing the entrance. I did observe that the people that had been pre-scanned outside got in to the venue in a flash. Much, much faster than last year.
> 
> The scanning staff did pre scan a lot of people outside before 9am. More than we anticipated. Thanks to their efficient new scanning hardware. So they did a great job. Perhaps there were some ticket holders they missed and we apologise for that.
> 
> But overall, the queuing and pre-processing went as we expected - actually a bit better than we expected.
> 
> PS - @Glytch, we will chat to you about queue dynamics before the next event  i want that mathematical model and am keen to hear about any way it can be improved!



There are some great models out there as well as some decent software simulation. Preprocessing tickets and handing out arm bands before was definitely worthwhile. Let's chat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip there was an issue at the gate... the security peeps were trying to do thier own thing before I got there and the result was a bunch up at the gate... we do need a better system to get the rush of people in and try stop the queue jumpers who no doubt annoyed the crap out of the patient people. It was way better than last year but it still needs work and crowd control. Maybe hand out numbers to people in the queue... we will give the system some more thought.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> But overall, the queuing and pre-processing went as we expected - actually a bit better than we expected.
> QUOTE]
> 
> .



When we arrived the line was moving very nicely, but we were not in the first 100, so I can't comment.

I saw a wide piece of grass next to the palisade fence. What if some barrier tape is used to make a snaking line on this piece of lawn

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## B///Moodley

SAVaper said:


> When we arrived the line was moving very nicely, but we were not in the first 100, so I can't comment.
> 
> I saw a wide piece of grass next to the palisade fence. What if some barrier tape is used to make a snaking line on this piece of lawn



This is a nice idea. 

My suggestion would be to have the line going from the gate towards the parking lot to avoid people going towards the road. At the front you can have 3(or more) lanes for people and use the same system you guys implied, left for pre scanned, middle for to be scanned and right for cash. 

However judging by the way the event was outlayed, I'm more than confident that next year will be perfect.As for the event, I'm stunned! Never seen any convention in SA with a vibe like that and the look was on an international standard so a big well done to all the event organizers and all those involved in making that event possible. It was my first VapeCon and it most certainly was not my last.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

